# Heavy duty loppers, prunners



## memory (May 5, 2013)

I am looking for a set of loppers that will hold up. We use them to help clean fence rows of little saplings that are not big enough for a chainsaw. Right now we are using a set of wood handled loppers and if I try to cut a sapling that has a little size to it, the handle wants to bend. I am looking for a set that will hold up to the abuse. I have looked at Tractor Supply and the handles are made out of aluminum which I don't know how well they will hold up. They also had some ratcheting types but I did not like how the cutting head was made. It was made a little different than most of them. GroundWork&reg; Ratchet Lopper Super Save Power - Tractor Supply Online Store After doing some research, I think I would want the bypass type. It looks like the anvil type, like in the link provided, would not cut it off very easily. 

Does anybody have the fiskars loppers? I have looked at them on ebay since the local stores do not carry them and they are a little higher than most. Are they worth the extra money?


----------



## XSKIER (May 6, 2013)

Bypass loppers will work better than anvil for small trees and limbs. The stihl set is extremely nice if you are truly committed to the pursuit of the best. Otherwise, I'm sure fiskars has a nice set.


----------



## Highdesignfool (May 20, 2013)

*Felco*

I have always loved Felco's. I have the small handheld #2's but the loppers are top quality. Made in Switzerland.
I got mine at a local nursery, but you can check them out online. 
Felco Loppers are Tough to Beat


----------



## magictoad (May 24, 2013)

memory said:


> I am looking for a set of loppers that will hold up. We use them to help clean fence rows of little saplings that are not big enough for a chainsaw. Right now we are using a set of wood handled loppers and if I try to cut a sapling that has a little size to it, the handle wants to bend. I am looking for a set that will hold up to the abuse. I have looked at Tractor Supply and the handles are made out of aluminum which I don't know how well they will hold up. They also had some ratcheting types but I did not like how the cutting head was made. It was made a little different than most of them. GroundWork&reg; Ratchet Lopper Super Save Power - Tractor Supply Online Store After doing some research, I think I would want the bypass type. It looks like the anvil type, like in the link provided, would not cut it off very easily.
> 
> Does anybody have the fiskars loppers? I have looked at them on ebay since the local stores do not carry them and they are a little higher than most. Are they worth the extra money?



Do not get the ones in the link, they will need replacing in a few months if you do.

Stihl bypass loppers will last you years and will take plenty of abuse.


----------



## arathol (May 24, 2013)

The Fiskars PowerGear bypass loppers are excellent. I have the 32" Titanium loppers and the small pruners. The gear drive makes cutting even 2" branches easy. After using these you'll find it hard to go back to regular straight handle loppers.


----------



## jerseyjeff (May 28, 2013)

*finding the perfect pruner*

I do a bit of trail maintainence, and have too many plants at the house, so I am pruning lots. I have a set of felco hand pruners (damn, they are soooo nice) a pair of corona bypass that I inherited (for live plants, under 1.25 inches) and then I got a pair of the better gardens ratcheting anvil pruners for cutting large up to 2 inch dead stuff (or stuff that I really dont care about the quality of the cut). The ratchet pruners are really impressive, and make short work of brush vines and nasty bits. But, if I had to grab one pruning tool on the fly, it would be a silky hand saw. That has been the weapon of choice for anything 4 inches in diameter or less, and then the gas burners come out. The big thing with what ever you get is to clean the blades daily. I am not sure of the environmental impact but mine get a quick shot of WD-40 at the end of each day to keep gunk from building up on the blades. 

good hunting


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 28, 2013)

the best big pruners is k .h. porters they run $190..00 but worth it


----------



## dingeryote (May 28, 2013)

Corona bypass loppers 2-3/4" . 90 bucks all day long. Lifetime warranty, and no gizmotronic ratchet crap to break.

The Felcos aren't bad, and either are the Hickock. 

I turn loose a crew of 3-4 guys and myself every year, pruning 30,000+ Blueberrys bushes. 2-4, 2-4" canes get lopped out of each, plus all the sassafrass, silver maple, and black cherry that comes up between. 
4" stuff is possible to lop out, if you know what you are doing, and learn how to keep loopers sharp.

Stay away from the Box store garbage, and gizmo gimmick mulefritters, like telescopic handles, ratchetts, and double lever cams.
That crap works in the suburbs well enough, but lasts half a day when put to work. 

The Aluminum handled Coronas and Hickoks do OK. They are nice and light, and if a guy never tried to heave his way through 3" stuff with a dull blade, they would never bend. But that ain't reality. They bend after a couple hundred cuts on stuff that was too dadgum big.:msp_wink:
Nice thing is replacement handles cost 30 bucks and are a cinch to replace. I gave my pair, that saw 8 seasons and two sets of handles, to my Honcho, as he always liked them, and he pruned our fields, plus four other much larger fields this last season, with them. 


The wood handled Coronas and Hickocks have quirks too. They break where they are split, from LOTS of repeated abuse..of course.
Locktitie the blade and anvil nuts when brand new, and they take the abuse much longer.
Fill the voids with fiberglass epoxy, and fiberglass wrap the supporting 4" section, and they will never break...as you will break a blade or anvil first.:msp_biggrin:

On the small stuff you're attacking, just keep the nuts tight, and the things should last your lifetime.

If you don't have to do precision cuts, consider a good brush saw or heavy trimmer with a brush blade.
Your back will thank you.

Good luck to ya!!
Dingeryote


----------



## ncpete (Jun 8, 2013)

I have the ratcheting anvil loppers that were on QVC some time ago. Or rather, I inherited them. I have a set of Fiskars bypass loppers that work well enough, but the ratcheting action on the others is amazing. I am clearing out an acre yard that overgrew over the last few years, and I feel like superman sometimes with what I can get with those. Frankly, if it gets larger, i will bring out the bowsaw or chainsaw next. 

I am concerned that the handles may give some day, but if that happens, I will chuck up some ash or maple in the lathe and have a go at some new ones.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jun 9, 2013)

I don't know if anyone else has noticed this but cutting the limbs etc
on an angle instead of straight across is almost always much easier to do.
I've found doing this helps a lot with preserving the loppers.

Just don't go over about a 45% angle to the plant being cut.
(30 to 45 degree seems good)
Going closer to parallel increases the chance of fibers slipping between the blades
instead of being cut.
when that happens, it forces the blade apart and quickly leaves the 
loppers in a non-usable condition from bent blades and/or a
worn or damaged pivot point.

Just be mindful as to if this will cause any problems
from leaving the pointy tips on the things you're cutting.


----------

